

Joel Spolsky: Merging Season - edanm
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/09/merging-season/

======
ary
"Do we really need a site for each individual content management system?"

It's interesting that CMS specific sites were even proposed. In my experience
(mostly with the Drupal community) CMS advocates tend to be pretty tribal and
desire a narrow focus. A cross-CMS Stack Exchange site would probably seem
like it was full of noise to everyone involved. What would deemed to be signal
VS noise would depend entirely on one's CMS of choice.

~~~
staunch
My first reaction as well. If that's true though, how do we explain that Stack
Overflow itself has done so well? People are at least as tribal about
languages.

~~~
psadauskas
I program professionally in Ruby, Javascript, Erlang, and some Java. Add in
the pieces of each, HAML, JQuery, GWT, and the languages I like reading about,
such as Haskell and Lua, and thats a good % of SO. It would be much more
annoying if it was separate sites.

Also, lots of info about most languages is useful, even to other languages. I
imagine its much less so for CMSs.

------
swanson
Ugh, so now there is a Programmer StackExchange separate from StackOverflow?
Were the off-topic, 'water cooler' posts really that bad?

~~~
andywhite37
I agree with "Ugh." There are way too many stack exchange sites. And moreover,
the pedantic "on-topic/off-topic" debates work well with the programmer
culture, but it gets tiresome really fast when you want to just ask a question
about how to do something simple on a basic web app.

Hopefully the core team will make strides to eliminate the duplication and
over-segmentation of all these Q&A sites.

------
spc476
Perhaps it's just me, but this sounds like Joel is trying to recreate a web-
based, centralized Usenet.

~~~
ojbyrne
Not sure that's a bad thing. Many innovations seem to be about recycling old
communities for new mediums.

------
patrickaljord
Quora is doing just fine with one big site only.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Yes, much better model imho - put it all under one roof, and make it easy to
find and expose only topics you're interested in. Similar to Reddit's
subreddits in that respect, both work well.

------
zacharypinter
Interesting that he mentions "we made one big site for all programmers and
told them to use tags and, lo and behold, it worked." One of the most
frustrating things about using stackoverflow.com is finding a good question
and having it be marked off topic or moved to another site to die.

I was recently trying to compare ereaders (with the iPad in mind) for
technical PDF's. I thought stack overflow might have other programmers asking
the same question, so I searched and found the page/question I was looking
for. However, it was moved to superuser.com. Then, it was moved to some
gadgets stack exchange. By the time it was on the gadget site, nobody was
adding to it. Now, the gadget site is closed due to inactivity and I can't
find the question's active URL (if there even is one anymore).

For reference, I think this was the original question on stack overflow:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3000902/e-readers-for-
pdf...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3000902/e-readers-for-pdf-nook-
kindle-ipad-etc-closed)

Overall, a very frustrating experience.

------
callmeed
I had high hopes for the SE platform back when you could pay to host your own.
I've lost fascination with it now. StackOverflow is great but everything else
... Meh.

Browsed the cooking one and even submitted a question. Most of the best best
answers are simply links out to other popular food sites/blogs. If that's
going to be the case, it's doomed IMO. At least with SO you get solid answes
with code _in the answer_.

------
adolph
While scanning this article I was struck by an uncanny likeness of Spolsky's
article to very old Philip Greenspun posts about photo.net and the ArsDigita
system, complete with nice random photos of wolf-like dogs. In my awareness,
and to my interest, frameworks to meet psycho-social challenges in software
development are still so lacking. I'm glad that Spolsky and Atwood are working
on this.

------
10ren
I'm really confused: after all that insightful discussion of social site size,
why is there suddenly a "programmers" site, in addition to "stackoverflow"?

------
smackaysmith
Sweet wood floors.

